# Old Buckenham 2022



## rochie (Aug 6, 2022)

Terry and I went to our first Airshow in 3 years at Old Buckenham.

here's some of my shots from a rather poor performance with my camera (worse than usual this time !)

i'm sure Terry will fill in with some much better shots than i managed, anyway on with the Show !

RAF Falcons Parachute display team.

they jumped from 800 ft in rather cloudy and windy conditions, that were also a bit touch a go as to whether they would actually jump but they put on an impressive display from such a low altitude.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 6, 2022)

Man, jumping out of a perfectly fine aircraft..................

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 6, 2022)

rochie said:


> Terry and I went to our first Airshow in 3 years at Old Buckenham.
> 
> here's some of my shots from a rather poor performance with my camera (worse than usual this time !)
> 
> ...


Which one is you and which is Terry? 🤔

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 6, 2022)

Don't forget Terry's mustache!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 6, 2022)

Great shots, Red Two !
That was one of the best displays I've see by The Falcons.
The Old Buckenham show took place on a former 8th USAAF B-24 airfield in Norfolk, just 20 minutes from my caravan site, and it was where the actor James Stewart was based, and from start to finish the whole event was perfectly organised, with terrific traffic management, friendly and very helpful ground staff, and a spacious crowd line, which reminded us of our visit to Oostwold, Holland, in 2017, being very relaxed and not overcrowded.
I'm still in Norfolk at the moment, with very hit and miss Internet connection, and limited capacity on my lap top, so I'll sort and start posting my pics from a great show when I get home on 14th August, with a few in my "Travels of Tel's Tin Tent" thread, and the bulk of the pics in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 6, 2022)

vikingBerserker said:


> Don't forget Terry's mustache!


What do you think was flying the plane?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 7, 2022)

Nothing wrong with these pic Karl.


----------



## rochie (Aug 9, 2022)

Harvards

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 9, 2022)

Hurricane

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 9, 2022)

Lysander

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 9, 2022)

Great pics Karl.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 9, 2022)

Awesome. 
Thanks for sharing Karl.

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Aug 9, 2022)

Nice ones Karl, especially given the changeable and challenging light conditions.


----------



## special ed (Aug 9, 2022)

The Hurricane shots in the weeds look like spy shots, especially the look the pilot gives you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2022)

Nice.


----------



## rochie (Aug 9, 2022)

usual spitfire shots

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 9, 2022)

You don't see that everyday!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 9, 2022)

What, only three Spitfires .............. Oops, sorry Marcel, please don't make Karl punch me !!!
(with reference to Oostwold, 2017 !!!)
I think I got some reasonable shots on the day, and will edited them and post when I get back home on 14th August, meanwhile, I look forward to more of Karl's pics.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 9, 2022)

Brilliant shots Karl and I do like that thoughtful message to the NHS, like our health system they are being crushed under this COVID but still manage to come through.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2022)

Lovely shots Karl!


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 10, 2022)

Great to see, Karl. 



Airframes said:


> That was one of the best displays I've see by The Falcons.



Whose Dornier were they using as a jump ship?


----------



## rochie (Aug 11, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> Great to see, Karl.
> 
> 
> 
> Whose Dornier were they using as a jump ship?


dont know that one Grant


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 11, 2022)

Cheers, Karl, the times that I've seen the Falcons jump they've done so from Hercs, although I went to an airshow in Scotland once where they jumped from a Short 330.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 11, 2022)

Don't know who's Dornier, but it had a Union Jack on the rear fuselage side, and a Canadian registration. I'll post a pic when I get home.
I reckon defence cuts have really hit home here, when even the Falcons have to hire a private aircraft. The few Hercs are reserved in order to carry the entire British Army in one lift - but only Tuesday's to Thursday;s, before 17.00 hrs !!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 17, 2022)

Here's that Dornier, Canadian registered, with "The Falcons" name on the side. So, a German aircraft, Canadian registered, dropping British parachutists over a former American air base in England - quite something !!
I'm still sorting my pics from the show, and it's taking bl**dy ages, as they've downloaded all mixed up and out of sequence, presumably due to a recent Win 10 up-date !!
But, I'm getting there, if somewhat slowly, so I'll start posting in the next day or two.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 17, 2022)

Select pictures on date. That will get the order back.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 17, 2022)

There hangs the problem - they're all the same date !
For some reason, they'd only load via "One Drive", and not the usual system I've used for years, and _that _took a long time !
As an example of how haphazard the loading was, there are pics of the Eurofighter Typhoon, followed by a couple of pics of another "act", then more of the Typhoon, and so on - very annoying !
Consequently, I'll probably select suitable pics to post, but not in the display sequence, and I hope to start posting very soon.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 17, 2022)

OK, so a slow start after the frustration of trying to sort the pics and get them into some sort of order, but her we go.

First off, a little bit of info about the venue. Old Buckenham in Norfolk, UK, was the airfield used by the B-24's of the 453rd Bomb Group, 8th USAAF, and was where the actor James Stewart was based during WW2. Today, part of the main runway and some of the original hardstanding areas are used by the local Aero Club and private owners, with the remainder of the field being grass. Not much of the wartime structures remain, but there is a small museum in an original Nissen hut. The field is only a 20 minute drive from where my caravan is based, and this was our first visit to what turned out to be a very well organised display, both in the air, and on the ground, with excellent traffic management, no hold ups, and extremely helpful and friendly ground staff, including the Air Cadets from 1986 Sqn, ATC. The organisers even laid on yellow London cabs to transport disabled visitors (and their wheel chairs / mobility scooters ) from the disabled parking area to the entrance gate, and although a relatively small field, the atmosphere, ground attractions and stalls, along with the flying displays themselves, were every bit as good as larger venues such as Duxford - and ticket prices were a lot less also !
Definitely a worthwhile air show, similar in its relaxed, "garden party" atmosphere to the Oostwold, Holland show we attended with Marcel back in 2017and now firmly on the list for the coming years.

I've already posted a few "taster" shots in my "Travels of Tel's Tin Tent" thread and, as mentioned there, I was having some focusing and shutter release problems with my main camera with the 300mm zoom lens, resulting in some "missed" shots, and a few not quite in focus. This turned out to be a problem with the remote trigger on the pistol grip, a problem which was not identified until almost half way through the show, when I then had to resort to the somewhat awkward use of the "normal" shutter button, whilst holding the camera and stock by the forward pistol grip, hence the relatively poor quality of some of the shots to follow in the coming posts.
Anyway, on with the first sets of pics, and as Karl mentioned, the RAF Falcons Parachute Display Team opened the show, jumping at fairly low level from a Dornier, and putting on a great display, landing in an almost perfect line abreast on the target area, with the "flag carrier" brining up the rear, in a pretty stiff wind. Due to the aforementioned problems, I missed the exit shots, nicely covered by Karl, and only took a few of the formation and landing, a couple of which are shown here.
The B-17 "Sally B" was on next, but as mentioned, my pics have inexplicitly loaded way out of sequence, so the next few shots show the Eurofighter Typhoon II, in this year's display colours, against a rather dull sky at the time. This did its first pass at 700 knots, before continuing with rolls, loops, stall turns etc and, although quite impressive, I thought it lacked the impact of earlier RAF fast jet types such as the Lightning, Phantom and Jaguar, although it seemed to ne the main attraction, as quite a number of people started to leave after its display !

Anyway, enough of the blabber from me, and on with the first sets of pics.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 17, 2022)

Amazing shots Terry. Typhoon looks great and I get your drift re the aircraft not quite pitching up to the Lightning, phantom or Tornado. To be honest, though I've not seen a real Typhoon, to me they always sort of look a bit Dinky toyish (my, I'm showing my age).


----------



## Airframes (Aug 17, 2022)

Thanks Vic, and yes, I know exactly what you mean about the Dinky toy bit - I'm old enough to remember those metal models !!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 17, 2022)

Wild scheme!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 17, 2022)

It certainly is, but a shame conditions were a trifle dull during its display.
Anyway, I've just realised that it's 03.00 hrs here, having been messing about editing shots for so long, so the last batch for now, with Duxford-based B-17G "Sally B" providing her usual smooth display, and the Harvard pair taking off to form up for their display, both of these also being based at Duxford.
More to come soon .............................

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 17, 2022)

Great stuff Terry. My only visit to Duxford in 19**, an amazing place even then, they had B-17 parked in all the corners awaiting the day they could one flying.


----------



## rochie (Aug 18, 2022)

nice Terry, did much better than i did on the Typhoon !
will get back to posting more of mine after the weekend

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 18, 2022)

Thanks chaps.
A few of the Harvard display. Not very good shots, as conditions at the time were particularly dull, with poor light and low cloud.
More to come later today .......................

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 18, 2022)

The Duxford - based Lysander put on a graceful display, with the weather conditions seeming to change with each of its passes !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 18, 2022)

Yakety Yak !

Three Yaks performed a formation aerobatics routine, with two of the Yak-52 trainers, and a fully aerobatic Yak-18T cabin monoplane, with the display dedicated to the Ukraine, with that country's flag flying between the Union Jack and Stars and Stripes on the control tower.
Billed as "The Future of Flight", and believed to be the world's first air show display by an electric aircraft, the Velis passed overhead with hardly a sound, quite interesting to see, but strange to watch an almost silent, powered aircraft !
I meant to post the final pic in this group earlier, showing the layout at Old Buckenham.
Still lots more to come .......................

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 18, 2022)

A Spitfire and "Messerschmitt" dogfight took place under a low cloud base, with Maxie Ganze's lovely Mk.VIII Spitfire, and a "Buchon" flown by Steve Jones ( who I met at Sywell last year ) roaring in from Duxford.
The "dogfight" wheeled about the sky, with Steve on the tail of the Spitfire, before the Spit out turned the "Messerschmitt", chased it up, down and around, and finally "shot it down", before performing a "Victory roll" just on the edge of the cloud base, with both aircraft then heading back west to Duxford.
The poor light conditions have produced pics which don't do justice to some of the exciting, close flying involved here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 18, 2022)

A bit more sedate now, with a Super Decathlon and a DH Beaver doing their stuff. It's always nice to see a Beaver ...... er ....... ahem........ and this one came from ARC at Duxford, flown by John Romain.
The display included close formation flying, aerobatics by the Decathlon, and demonstrated the STOL capabilities of both aircraft.
My hands and wrists are getting a bit tired now, after all the editing etc, so I'll post more tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 18, 2022)

Good stuff for sure!

Jeff


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 18, 2022)

Brilliant Terry and my thanks for sharing with us all.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 18, 2022)

Thanks, Jeff and Vic, and you're welcome.
More Spits, Hurricane, Catalina and other somewhat different acts still to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 18, 2022)

All caught up now with these great shots. Thanks Terry and Karl.



Airframes said:


> Thanks Vic, and yes, I know exactly what you mean about the Dinky toy bit - I'm old enough to remember those metal models !!


Hell, I still have some in my basement!

By the way, here are the details on that Dornier: CCAR Web - Aircraft Details

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 19, 2022)

Thanks for the info Andy. The Dornier is a long way from Home !

This little Mudry CAP 10 gave a neat aerobatics display, seeming "calm and collected" compared to the almost violent displays by current "aerobats" such as the Extra ( which will be shown later.)
The CAP 10 was a development of the earlier Emmeraude two-seat tourer, and was first flown in 1970, and the type was a major contender in World aerobatics competitions in the 1970's and early 1980's.
If you're wondering what that strange object is on the wing tip, I believe it was developed for the P-39 Airacobra, and is a bi-lateral shift calculating widgetmeter, used to assess the shift of the C of G should the nose armour or heater affect performance ............................

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 19, 2022)

Unfortunately, at the time of the Hurricane's display, the skies had darkened, and photography was tricky to say the least. Against a backdrop of dark cloud, most of my shots turned out as almost silhouettes, and therefore coverage of this display is limited to a few rather dull shots, even though they've been adjusted for brightness and contrast.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 19, 2022)

Very good shots despite the conditions Terry. I saw those widgetmeters recently on a Pitts Special. Who knew these were yet another major contribution to modern aviation from the humble P-39!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 19, 2022)

Nice atmosphere in those Hurri shots

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 19, 2022)

Thanks chaps, glad you like them.
Just a small selection from the display by the Beech Staggerwing, again against a rather dull background, before moving on to the Spitfire formation.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 19, 2022)

An impressive selection of aircraft there.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 19, 2022)

Yes Andy, it was nice to see some different "acts", and there are a couple of slightly unusual ones to follow later.

The Spitfire formation is next, divided between this and the following post, with the Mk.1 in the lead, flanked by the famous Mk.IX MH434, and the PR.XI. The inscription on the underside of the PR.XI is a tribute to the hard work and dedication provided by Britain's National Health Service during the Covid pandemic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 19, 2022)

Second set of the Spitfire formation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 19, 2022)

From the growl and power of the Spitfires' Merlins, to the soft purr from four Druine (Rolason) Turbulents from "The Tiger Club", with their display harking back to the fun air shows of the 1950's, with formation flying, flour bombing and flying under a hurdle.
These diminutive aircraft didn't so much fly, rather they took a leisurely stroll across the sky !

Still lots more to come, including a couple more "unusual" acts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 19, 2022)

*And now for something completely different !!*

A pair of "Extras" provided a spectacular, high speed aerobatic routine. Nothing unusual in that, you may think.
BUT !!!
One of the aircraft was a 43% scale, radio controlled model, flown from the ground !
The speed, agility and spacing of the display was slightly difficult to photograph, but absolutely stunning to watch, with both aircraft performing moves that really shouldn't be tried at home !
I've only shown a few of the moves, as some, as "still" photos, mind-boggling though they are, don't do justice to the speed, power and movement of the aerobatics.
The model is powered by a 175cc motorbike engine, and equipped with a camera in the cockpit, to allow the "pilot" on the ground to see where the model is in relation to the full size aircraft, and unless both aircraft were close to each other, the only quick way to identify the model was by its tinted canopy !


That's all for today, but I'll post a lot more over the weekend.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 19, 2022)

Wow experience tells on your shots, great angles and much better exposure than mine !


----------



## Airframes (Aug 19, 2022)

Thanks Karl.
I guess after almost 60 years of practice, starting with a Kodak "Brownie", I'm starting to get the hang of it !!!
Shame about that remote problem with the focusing and shutter though, earlier in the show, as i missed what could have been some good shots.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 19, 2022)

Amazing shots Terry, you most certainly got my pulse racing just looking at them, heaven knows what it would have been like being there. Thank you.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 19, 2022)

Thanks Vic, and it would have been nice if you could have been there, 'bout time we met up again !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 20, 2022)

Another of the slightly different "acts" was a re-creation of "The Last Dogfight" when, in April, 1945, a US Army "Cub" attacked and forced down a German Fiesler "Storch", with the American pilot using his Service .45 pistol to do so !!!
The Cub shown here is, of course, a genuine example, but the Storch is a 75% replica, and very convincing too.

Back tomorrow with more from the show.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 20, 2022)

That really is a great bunch of shots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 20, 2022)

Thanks Rob.

Here's what Old Buckenham airfield looks like today, compared to its wartime appearance. We were located approximately where the white X is in the first pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 20, 2022)

Great pics Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 20, 2022)

The Plain Sailing operated Catalina "Miss Pick Up" arrived from Duxford, and gave it's usual smooth display. She's painted to represent an aircraft of the 5th Emergency Rescue Squadron, who were based at Halesworth, to the east of Old Buckenham, during WW2 ( also the base of the 56th Fighter Group).
For once I was rather happy about the grey skies, as this gave some opportunities for some atmospheric shots, and it was easy to imagine the "Cat" cruising over the cold North Sea, searching for downed aircrew.
There are a few more pics to come, featuring a "new" Spitfire on the UK air show circuit, plus some odds and ends, which I'll sort and post later today and, of course, Karl has more to show too.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 20, 2022)

I want one!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 20, 2022)

Very nice shots Terry.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 21, 2022)

Thanks again chaps.

The air show programme had originally included a P-51D and a P-47D, but these did not participate, the closing "slot" being filled by a recent relative newcomer ( as far as colour schemes are concerned ) to the UK air show circuit, which Karl and I saw flying past our camp site on Saturday evening ( it was a two day show ).
Although it would have been nice to see the Mustang and Thunderbolt, we'd seen both of these particular aircraft numerous times, and it was good to have a "new" aircraft to watch and photograph.
This is Spitfire LF.XVIe, serial number RW382, painted as WZ-RR "Porky II", of the 309th F.S. USAAF, and a quick check showed that we_ had_ actually seen this aircraft before, at Little Gransden back in 2014, when it was in the colours of 322 ( Dutch ) Squadron, RAF, coded 3W-P, but good to see a new colour scheme anyway.
Apparently, when the current owner told his wife he was going to buy a Spitfire, she couldn't understand why he wanted "one of those old things", thinking he meant the Triumph Spitfire, the 1960's British sports car !!!

So, this and the following post will show the "new" Spitfire, which gave a very impressive display, and a fitting end to a great day at Old Buckenham.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 21, 2022)

Second set of the Spitfire LF.XVIe.
There's still a few miscellaneous shots to come, showing odds and sods from during the show.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 21, 2022)

My last two sets of pics from this great show, with some odds and ends from the day. The beautiful German Shepheard was in front of us, and very alert.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 21, 2022)

Final set. The aircraft registered N141WF is a Maule, a locally-based visitor.
Hope you've enjoyed this coverage of the Old Buckenham air show, 2022, and I'm sure Karl will add some more pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 21, 2022)

Those planes are beautiful. I’m sure the sounds were as remarkable.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2022)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 21, 2022)

Amazing shots Terry, most enjoyable.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 21, 2022)

With Vic on that! Thanks for posting Terry.


----------



## rochie (Aug 22, 2022)

ok some more of mine.

they will look familiar, but that's because i was stood next to terry 

Catalina
















cap 10 and Extra

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 22, 2022)

Cub and Storch

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 22, 2022)

Sally B
















the rest of my usable shots

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 22, 2022)

Great stuff Terry. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 22, 2022)

Lovely stuff Karl. Thanks mate.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 22, 2022)

..oh snap! And Chef!!


----------



## rochie (Aug 22, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> ..oh snap! And Chef!!


it's ok, i'll let you off !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 22, 2022)

Nice ones Karl.
Remind me to have a look at your camera when we meet up next, as i think maybe the exposure setting has the + bias engaged, hence the pale look in the pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 22, 2022)

Nice ones Karl!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2022)

Nice.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2022)

Good shots Karl!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 27, 2022)

Good work guys.
I am a bit behind but it is always great to see a beautiful Canadian Beaver. Should stumble across a few next week in Northern Ontario, both wild and tame. In three hours I will be on a plane heading from Regina Saskatchewan to Toronto. Leave Monday for fishing trip. I may find time to post a picture tomorrow.

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Aug 28, 2022)

Fantastic sets of pics chaps !. Couldn't make it there this year as was Stateside but if there's no clash with dates next year, I'll be there with a few cold-ones for ya !


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2022)

Jeff Hunt said:


> always great to see a beautiful Canadian Beaver


I googled that. Should have used the safe search mode. Then again..

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 28, 2022)

Will be good to see you there next year Gary - my 'van is only 20 minutes away from the field, and the barbie and bar will be open with Karl le chef, so plan to stay over !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Aug 29, 2022)

Airframes said:


> Will be good to see you there next year Gary - my 'van is only 20 minutes away from the field, and the barbie and bar will be open with Karl le chef, so plan to stay over !!


If the dates work out, I'll be there ....(Edited...Ok, just checked dates and I'll be Stateside for the AVC air-race and Oshkosh so won't be there I'm afraid. Pretty sure we will catch up somewhere on the show circuit next year tho ! )


----------



## Airframes (Aug 29, 2022)

No problem.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 29, 2022)

Some real nice shots there guys!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 29, 2022)

Thanks Glenn.


----------



## rochie (Aug 29, 2022)

Cheers Glenn


----------

